
A Tesla Model 3 Produces More CO2 Than a Diesel Car, Says New Study - starbugs
https://interestingengineering.com/a-tesla-model-3-produces-more-co2-than-a-diesel-car-says-new-study
======
NotPaidToPost
This is based on Germany's current energy mix, which produces a lot of CO2
because Germany still relies heavily on coal and gas.

~~~
vermond
Yes this is incredibly depressing. The gouvernement is rather supporting coal
industry via subsidies so the party dont loose the vote of the workers instead
of support new technologies. Why are we ruled by such people?

~~~
raarts
Because they also represent other people that have jobs. Neglecting those has
already led to Trump and the international growth of right wing parties.

------
IXxXI
They didnt factor in the environmental impact of extracting, refining,
transporting & storing fossil fuels like diesel. Which would represent the
fossil fuel, hydrocarbon based equivalent to a tesla's batteries.

